

Obvious things that I don’t understand why noone has implemented - niklas_a
http://agevik.se/post/20362960041/obvious-things-that-i-dont-understand-why-noone-has

======
benbjohnson
Here's my take on a couple of them:

1\. Syncing of Cookies

This sounds like it could be a security nightmare. Cookies contain login
information for sites and allowing another device to sync these could open you
up to a compromised login.

2\. Sematic Search

If I need to qualify "apple" as a fruit (instead of a company), then I can
just google for "apple fruit". DuckDuckGo adds suggestions on their SERP but I
honestly don't find it that useful.

3\. Simple file-sharing

I agree on this one. Sharing large files is a nightmare.

4\. Decent Text editor

Text editors are such a personal taste. Some people want Eclipse while others
want VIM. I think OS makers are better off having third party vendors handle
this.

